# Day 35 - checking in



## srhackett (Feb 11, 2001)

Okay - tonight will be night 35! So far so good - no misses! I am under a lot of stress right now - I work at Nortel and the pressure is on! I am feeling tightness in my chest and even when I am not nervous about something - I am on edge. I am becoming more aware of my anxiety and how in the past - it would manifest in anger or eating (although I never gained weight or was bulimic, anorexic - just went after the carbs!). I read Erics post about Serotonin and carbs with interest. I produce high levels of serotonin so the Remeron I take - slows that - still want to eat pasta, bread etc. otherwise I feel really anxious. The only time in my life that craving stopped was when I was taking L- Glutamine - but that's another whole story.Anyway - since I am taking the Remeron -that controls my IBS D - so it is hard for me to see 'immediately tangible' benefits for the tapes but as I said before I am sure that they are also helping - if nothing else to raise the awareness about the anxiety - rather than to just laugh it off and saw I have lots of nervous energy as I did in the past!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

srhackett, one thing I have noticed after the hypnotherapy is how in tune with my body I have become and like you say how it has helped in becoming aware of any anxiety or stress and then how to deal with it. I do however, feel an inner calm that is just become a part of me now.It sounds like you are doing well and using both the remeron and the tapes will certainly help I believe. You are around the time that some people start to notice good things, everyone is different but from my experience with this there seems to be the start of changes for some people around this time, so hang in there and keep going and you'll do well.







------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------

